# What Hip Hop Are You Spinning?



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*post it! *​














*uptown staurday night camp lo (1997, profile)*


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*illadelph halflife the roots* (1996, geffen)


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

It's rare, very rare, for me to spin some hip hop. 

In fact, there are only four songs in my digital library labeled, genre-wise, as hip hop:

Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling 
Brenmar - Hula Hoop (feat. UNiiQU3)
Lyrics Born - Rock-Rock-Away (feat. Galactic)
Morgan Heritage - So Amazing (feat. J Boog, Jemere Morgan & Gil Sharone)

I usually keep iTunes on shuffle these days, but with over 18,000 individual tracks, it's rare when they come up. But I love three of the four. But I'm not really convinced that these are solid Hip Hop - - - I'm guessing they're more Hip Hop Lite.


----------



## driv (12 mo ago)

Don't find myself spinning much hip-hop at the moment. When I do, it's usually some Public Enemy/Tribe/Three 6 Mafia/first-wave Wu-Tang.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

some low key stuff, mostly instrumental, with occasional rhymes.















*alfa mist antiphon* (2017, pink bird recording)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*wave twisters dj q-bert* (1998, galactic butt hair records)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*14 Shots To The Dome LL Cool J *(1993, Def Jam)

Peeps hate and love on this one. I think it's a lot of fun.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*raising hell run dmc *(1986, profile)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*80 HRTZ Eligh* (2015, Cownsnest)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

Yeah, this Tribe lp is a classic...















*the low end theory a tribe called quest* (1991, jive)

but the remastered instrumental is truly dope:


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*speakerboxxx/the love below outkast* (2003, arista)

still gets me pumped


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

More Berty.

This time sumthing more recent (though he's always samplin' something deftly retro).















*Origins Wave Twisters 0 DJ Q-Bert* (2021, Galactic Butt Hair)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

even Q's freestyle stuff is another level (knowledge & skill)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

No one on TC likes rap (read: after 2000). it's weird, I've found enthusiasts for just about every other genre, new and old. But no one likes the music of our times.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

Who cares? Listen to (and post) what you like! 















*it takes two rob base & dj ez-rock* (1988, profile)

Haven't heard this ages. Classic opener.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Ckgxigxitsutzitx TC ya y tx


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*home invasion ice t* (1993, rhyme $yndicate)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*the score fugees* (1996, columbia)


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Hip hop is one genre that really belongs on vinyl. They fly farther that way.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

NoCoPilot said:


> Hip hop is one genre that really belongs on vinyl. They fly farther that way.


Oh yeah. I always try to get vinyl editions of everything I post.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

Don't play this one much but a friend just reminded me how slick the production value is.










*walking with a panther ll cool j *(1989, def jam)

Couldn't find a streamer but did enjoy this review of it.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

More instrumental jams. Nice boom bap double album.















*the main ingredient pete rock & c.l. smooth* (1994, elektra)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

An 80s Hip Hop classic. Breaks from this lp endlessly sampled.















*Rain Forest Paul Hardcastle* (1985, Profile Records)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

****** please ol' dirty ******** (1999, Elektra)


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Missy Elliot is one of those artists who only sounds better and more timeless with age.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

On Tuesday *Rolling Stone* dropped their idea of *The Greatest Hip Hop Albums of All Time:

200 Travis Scott, 'Astroworld' (2018)
199 Juice WRLD, 'Goodbye & Good Riddance' (2018)
198 KMD, 'Mr. Hood' (1991)
197 Freddie Gibbs & Madlib, 'Bandana' (2019)
196 The Jacka, 'Tear Gas' (2009)
195 Cupcakke, 'Ephorize' (2018)
194 K'Naan, 'The Dusty Foot Philosopher' (2005)
193 A$AP Rocky, 'Live. Love. A$AP' (2011)
192 Pop Smoke, 'Meet the Woo' (2019)
191 Lyrics Born, 'Later That Day' (2003)
190 Drakeo the Ruler, 'Cold Devil' (2018)
189 Nipsey Hussle, 'Crenshaw' (2013)
188 Various Artists, 'Wild Style: Original Soundtrack' (1983)
187 Capone-N-Noreaga, 'The War Report' (1997)
186 Too $hort, 'Life Is ... Too $hort' (1988)
185 MC Lyte, 'Lyte as a Rock' (1988)
184 Saba, 'Care for Me' (2018)
183 Camp Lo, 'Uptown Saturday Night' (1997)
182 Gucci Mane, 'Chicken Talk' (2006)
181 Various Artists, 'Soundbombing II' (1999)
180 Little Simz, 'Sometimes I Might Be Introvert' (2021)
179 Freestyle Fellowship, 'To Whom It May Concern...' (1991)
178 E-40, 'In a Major Way' (1995)
177 Gravediggaz, '6 Feet Deep' (1994)
176 Westside Gunn, 'Flygod' (2020)
175 Roxanne Shanté, 'Bad Sister' ( 1989)
174 Cam'ron, 'Purple Haze' (2004)
173 Mac Miller, 'The Divine Feminine' (2016)
172 Flo Milli, 'Ho, Why Is You Here?' (2020)
171 Marley Marl, 'In Control, Volume 1' (1988)
170 Big K.R.I.T., 'Krit Wuz Here' (2010)
169 Goodie Mob, 'Soul Food' (1995)
168 Mach-Hommy, 'Pray for Haiti' (2021)
167 Above the Law, 'Black Mafia Life' (1993)
166 Childish Gambino, 'Because the Internet' (2013)
165 Cannibal Ox, 'The Cold Vein' (2001)
164 Schoolboy Q, 'Blank Face' (2016)
163 UGK, 'Super Tight...' (1994)
162 Tierra Whack, 'Whack World' (2018)
161 Polo G, 'Die a Legend' (2019)
160 Big L, 'Lifestylez ov da Poor & Dangerous' (1995)
159 Handsome Boy Modeling School, 'So...How's Your Girl?' (1999)
158 Devin the Dude, 'Just Tryin ta Live' (2002)
157 Danny Brown, 'XXX' (2011)
156 DJ Quik, 'Quik Is the Name' (1991)
155 Jeru the Damaja, 'The Sun Rises in the East' (1994)
154 Steinski, 'What Does It All Mean? 1983-2006 Retrospective' (2008)
153 Eazy E, 'Eazy-Duz-It' (1988)
152 Rae Sremmurd, 'SremmLife' (2015)
151 Lil Nas X, 'Montero' (2021)
150 The Roots, 'How I Got Over' (2010)
149 DJ Screw, '3 ’N the Mornin’ (Part Two)' (1996)
148 Run the Jewels, 'Run the Jewels 2' (2014)
147 LL Cool J, 'Radio' (1985)
146 Black Sheep, 'A Wolf in Sheep's Clothing' (1991)
145 Common, 'Be' (2005)
144 Roc Marciano, 'Reloaded' (2012)
143 Lil Uzi Vert, 'Eternal Atake' (2020)
142 Little Brother, 'The Listening' (2003)
141 Black Moon, 'Enta da Stage' (1993)
140 Nas, 'It Was Written' (1996)
139 The Streets, 'Original Pirate Material' (2002)
138 City Girls, 'Period' (2018)
137 Slum Village, 'Fantastic Vol. 2' (2000)
136 Doja Cat, 'Planet Her' (2021)
135 Rick Ross, 'Teflon Don' (2010)
134 2Pac, 'Me Against the World' (1995)
133 Killer Mike, 'R.A.P. Music' (2012)
132 J. Cole, '2014 Forest Hills Drive' (2014)
131 Ghostface Killah, 'Fishscale' (2006)
130 Pete Rock and C.L. Smooth, 'Mecca and the Soul Brother' (1992)
129 Playboi Carti, 'Whole Lotta Red' (2020)
128 Big Pun, 'Capital Punishment' (1998)
127 Bone Thugs-N-Harmony, 'E. 1999 Eternal' (1995)
126 21 Savage and Metro Boomin, 'Savage Mode' (2016)
125 Drake, 'If You're Reading This It's Too Late' (2015)
124 Outkast, 'Speakerboxxx/The Love Below' (2003)
123 Souls of Mischief, '93 'til Infinity' (1993)
122 N.E.R.D., 'In Search Of...' (2002)
121 A Tribe Called Quest, 'People's Instinctive Travels and the Paths of Rhythm' (1990)
120 Young Thug, 'Barter 6' (2015)
119 The Coup, 'Party Music' (2001)
118 Tyler, the Creator, '*******' (2009)
117 Missy Elliott, 'Under Construction' (2002)
116 Jungle Brothers, 'Straight Out the Jungle' (1988)
115 Afrika Bambaataa, 'Looking for the Perfect Beat 1980-1985' (2001)
114 Digital Underground, 'Sex Packets' (1990)
113 Jay-Z, 'The Black Album' (2003)
112 Rapsody, 'Laila’s Wisdom' (2017)
111 Boogie Down Productions, 'By All Means Necessary' (1988)
110 Biz Markie, 'Goin' Off' (1988)
109 Main Source, 'Breaking Atoms' (1991)
108 Pusha T, 'Daytona' (2018)
107 Kool G Rap & DJ Polo, 'Wanted: Dead or Alive' (1990)
106 Ol' Dirty B**, 'Return to the 36 Chambers: The Dirty Version' (1995)
105 Chance the Rapper, 'Coloring Book' (2016)
104 Eve, 'Scorpion' (2001)
103 Mos Def, 'Black on Both Sides' (1999)
102 Young Thug, Birdman, Rich Homie Quan, 'Birdman Presents Rich Gang: Tha Tour Part 1' (2014)
101 Young Jeezy, 'Let’s Get It: Thug Motivation 101' (2005)
100 Run-D.M.C., 'Raising Hell'
99 Lil Wayne, 'Tha Carter II' (2005)
98 Company Flow, 'Funcrusher Plus' (1997)
97 Clipse, 'Hell Hath No Fury' (2006)
96 Ice-T, 'Power' (1988)
95 T.I., 'Trap Muzik' (2003)
94 De La Soul, 'De La Soul Is Dead' (1991)
93 Ice Cube, 'Death Certificate' (1991)
92 DJ Shadow, 'Endtroducing.....' (1996)
91 Boogie Down Productions, 'Criminal Minded' (1987)
90 Kid Cudi, 'Man on the Moon: The End of the Day' (2009)
89 Brand Nubian, 'One for All' (1990)
88 Cypress Hill, 'Cypress Hill' (1991)
87 Ultramagnetic MCs, 'Critical Beatdown' (1988)
86 Common, 'Like Water for Chocolate' (2000)
85 Eminem, 'The Slim Shady LP' (1999)
84 Vince Staples, 'Summertime '06' (2015)
83 M.I.A., 'Kala' (2007)
82 Slick Rick, 'The Great Adventures of Slick Rick' (1988)
81 Digable Planets, 'Blowout Comb' (1994)
80 Earl Sweatshirt, 'Some Rap Songs' (2018)
79 Eric B. & Rakim, 'Follow the Leader' (1988)
78 Azealia Banks, 'Broke With Expensive Taste' (2014)
77 Jay-Z and Kanye West, 'Watch the Throne' (2011)
76 Gang Starr, 'Hard to Earn' (1994)
75 Megan Thee Stallion, 'Fever' (2019)
74 Public Enemy, 'Fear of a Black Planet' (1990)
73 The Pharcyde, 'Bizarre Ride II the Pharcyde' (1992)
72 Dr. Octagon, 'Dr. Octagonecologyst' (1996)
71 Queen Latifah, 'All Hail the Queen' (1989)
70 The Fugees, 'The Score' (1996)
69 Ghostface Killah, 'Ironman' (1996)
68 Juvenile, '400 Degreez' (1998)
67 Geto Boys, 'We Can't Be Stopped' (1991)
66 Three 6 Mafia, 'Mystic Stylez' (1995)
65 De La Soul, 'Buhloone Mindstate' (1993)
64 50 Cent, 'Get Rich or Die Tryin' ' (2003)
63 Black Star, 'Mos Def & Talib Kweli Are Black Star' (1998)
62 MF Doom, 'Operation: Doomsday' (1999)
61 Scarface, 'The Diary' (1994)
60 Kendrick Lamar, 'Damn.' (2017)
59 The Notorious B.I.G., 'Life After Death' (1997)
58 Ice Cube, 'AmeriKKKa's Most Wanted' (1990)
57 Beastie Boys, 'Licensed to Ill' (1986)
56 Noname, 'Room 25' (2018)
55 A Tribe Called Quest, 'Midnight Marauders' (1993)
54 Migos, 'Culture' (2017)
53 Salt-N-Pepa, 'Hot, Cool and Vicious' (1986)
52 Kanye West, 'The College Dropout' (2004)
51 The Roots, 'Things Fall Apart' (1999)
50 EPMD, 'Strictly Business' (1988)
49 N.W.A, 'Straight Outta Compton' (1988)
48 J Dilla, 'Donuts' (2006)
47 Missy “Misdemeanor” Elliott, 'Supa Dupa Fly' (1997)
46 Tyler, the Creator, 'Call Me If You Get Lost' (2021)
45 LL Cool J, 'Mama Said Knock You Out' (1990)
44 Genius/GZA, 'Liquid Swords' (1995)
43 Run-D.M.C., 'Run-D.M.C.' (1984)
42 Big Daddy Kane, 'Long Live the Kane' (1988)
41 Kanye West, 'Late Registration' (2005)
40 Dr. Dre, 'The Chronic' (1992)
39 Lil Wayne, 'The Carter III' (2008)
38 Kendrick Lamar, 'good kid, m.A.A.d city' (2012)
37 Raekwon, 'Only Built 4 Cuban Linx...' (1995)
36 Chance the Rapper, 'Acid Rap' (2013)
35 Snoop Doggy Dogg, 'Doggystyle' (1993)
34 Various Artists, 'The Sugar Hill Records Story' (1997)
33 De La Soul, '3 Feet High and Rising' (1989)
32 Chief Keef, 'Finally Rich' (2012)
31 Nicki Minaj, 'Pink Friday' (2010)
30 Beastie Boys, 'Paul’s Boutique' (1989)
29 2Pac, 'All Eyez on Me' (1996)
28 Mobb Deep, 'The Infamous' (1995)
27 Outkast, 'Aquemini' (1998)
26 Jay-Z, 'Reasonable Doubt' (1996)
25 Eminem, 'The Marshall Mathers LP' (2000)
24 Nas, 'Illmatic' (1994)
23 UGK, 'Ridin' Dirty' (1996)
22 DMX, 'It’s Dark and Hell Is Hot' (1998)
21 Lil Wayne, 'Da Drought 3' (2007)
20 Future, 'DS2' (2015)
19 Lil Kim, 'Hard Core' (1996)
18 Madvillain, 'Madvillainy' (2004)
17 Kanye West, 'Yeezus' (2013)
16 Cardi B, 'Invasion of Privacy' (2018)
15 Eric B. and Rakim, 'Paid in Full' (1987)
14 Ghostface Killah, 'Supreme Clientele' (2000)
13 Dr. Dre, '2001' (1999)
12 Clipse, 'Lord Willin' ' (2002)
11 Drake, 'Take Care' (2011)
10 Lauryn Hill, 'The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill' (1998)
9 A Tribe Called Quest, 'The Low End Theory' (1991)
8 Wu-Tang Clan, 'Enter the Wu-Tang (36 Chambers)' (1993)
7 Missy Elliott, 'Miss E... So Addictive' (2001)
6 Kanye West, 'My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy' (2010)
5 Kendrick Lamar, 'To Pimp a Butterfly' (2015)
4 Public Enemy, 'It Takes a Nation of Millions to Hold Us Back' (1988)
3 Jay-Z, 'The Blueprint' (2001)
2 Outkast, 'Stankonia' (2000)
1 The Notorious B.I.G., 'Ready to Die' (1994)
*
The weakest list by any standard. Might be more instructive to check out the greatest Hip Hop albums from knowledgable sources that _didn't_ make the list. This is largely for those who know little about Hip Hop. Perhaps it will spark some conversation about the best of the genre.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Anyone who rates Stankonia about Aquemini is not to be trusted


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

fbjim said:


> Anyone who rates Stankonia about Aquemini is not to be trusted


Much less _Invasion of Privacy_ over anything in the top 100. *A joke*. But let's see. First Cardi B...





*Invasion of Privacy* (2018, Atlantic)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

So that ^^^ is more influential than Run D.M.C's *Raising Hell (no. 100)*?





*Raising Hell* (1986, Profile)

ummm NO.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*Follow The leader* (1988, UNI Records)

_"cough, cough"_ No. 79.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

Checkin out The Grouch and Murs, original members of The Living Legends, at a live date in 2019 (Cataylist Club, Santa Cruz, California) -






not bad.


----------

